# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  غنوه في حب مصر

## محمد العلاوي

الاخوه والاخوات الاعزاء/
 مش عارف يمكن عشان انا عايش بعيد عن مصر حاسس اني بحبها اكتر من اي حد في الدنيا لكن انا مقتنع ان فيه ناس بتحبها اكتر مني وعشان كلنا نعبر عن حبنا لمصر ايه رأيكم نكتب كلنا قصيده او غنوه في حب مصر وتكون بالعاميه طبعا اللي موافق على اقتراحي يبدأ بالكتابه فورا وممكن نختار احسن قصيده لكن مش عارف بصراحه الجايزه هاتكون ايه لكن انا عن نفسي متبرع بجائزه شخصيه والفايز يعطيني عنوانه لارسالها له الا اذا ادارة المنتدى حبت تشاركنا وتقدم جائزه للفائز ولو ان الفايزه الوحيده هاتكون مصر اللي هاتفرح بكلام ولادها....
 ياريت الناس كلها تقول رايها ونكون لجنه للتحكيم تختار الفائزين ... تحياتي للجميع وشكرا على وقتكم ومنتظر ردودكم سلااامي للجميع داخل وخارج مصر

----------


## محمد العلاوي

دورت في المنتدى على حاجه اعملـها 
دخـلت بين الـقـاعات افـتشـها واقلِــبها 
لقــيت مُـشَاركِيــتِي حـــزينـه بتعيــــط 
قال ايه مافيش غيري يقراها ويفـهمـها 
        عـجـبــــــــي !!! 
مع  تحياتي للمبدع صلاح جاهين

----------


## صفحات العمر

> دورت في المنتدى على حاجه اعملـها 
> دخـلت بين الـقـاعات افـتشـها واقلِــبها 
> لقــيت مُـشَاركِيــتِي حـــزينـه بتعيــــط 
> قال ايه مافيش غيري يقراها ويفـهمـها 
>         عـجـبــــــــي !!! 
> مع  تحياتي للمبدع صلاح جاهين




يا ابو قلب طيب يا مصرى شكلك ف تكوينى

اسمك كمان هوّ اسمى ومعدنك طينى

اغزل بقلبك معانى لجل ست الكل

راح تلقى نبضك ف لحظه بيهز شرايينى





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ابن مصر الحبيبه / محمد العلاوى

تحية حب وتقدير للاصاله التى تسكنك وتسرى فى دمائك 

اضم صوتى بقوه معك وارحب تماما بفكرتك الرائعه

وانا اعلم من الان ان الجائزه الحقيقيه فى تلك المسابقه 

هى اتاحة الفرصه لمبدعى العاميه للتغنى بالحبيبه الطيبه مصر

وها انا ذا اثبت موضوعك وكلى ثقه بان هذه الصفحه ستمتلىء بمشاعر حب حقيقيه

ليس من ابناء مصر فقط ولكن من كل ابناء العروبه التى  تجد مصر دائما مكانا متميزا فى قلويهم

لى عوده بأذن الله لاضع مشاركتى هنا على صفحتك الرائعه فى حب الغاليه مصر

لك خالص محبتى دائما

محمد سعيد

----------


## محمد العلاوي

> يا ابو قلب طيب يا مصرى شكلك ف تكوينى
> 
> اسمك كمان هوّ اسمى ومعدنك طينى
> 
> اغزل بقلبك معانى لجل ست الكل
> 
> راح تلقى نبضك ف لحظه بيهز شرايينى
> 
> 
> ...


*اسمك محمد واللقب سعيد عــلى طـــــــول* 
*اسعدتني بكلمتك ياابن الحسب والاصــــول* 
*لـــو كـــل مصـــري قــــــال كـــلمتين زيـك* 
*نتحـدىكـل المصــاعب ونــلاقي كل الحلول* 
*عجبـــــــــــي !!!*
*اخي العزيز/ محمد سعيد اشكرك جزيل الشكرعلى شعورك الطيب* 
* وياريت كل الاخوه والاخوات يشاركونا في كتابة غنوه في حب مصر* 
*مع خالص تحياتي وحبي للجميع* 
*محمد العلاوي**
*

----------


## أم أحمد

*فكرة جميلة جدا اخي الفاضل
طبعا انا مش بعرف اكتب شعر
بس هاعدي من هنا عشان اقرأ كل اللي هيتكتب 
اشكرك علي الفكرة
وفي انتظار القصائد الجميلة
خالص تقديري واحترامي

*

----------


## محمد العلاوي

*اختي الفاضله ام احمد اشكرك على مرورك وعلى كلماتك الرقيقه ويارب كلنا نقدم اجمل اغاني في حب مصر سلاااااااااااام*

----------


## جابر المصرى

*يا استاذنا اسمح لي اشاركك في هذة التظاهرة الجميلة في حب مصر  



مكتوب في بطاقتي الشخصية 
انا دمي سكر زي النيل 
وملامحي ملامح مصرية 
والنيل مرسوم جوه عروقي 
وعيوني عيون فرعونية 
وخدودي جبالك وهضابك 
وصوابعي صوابع عسلية 
وشفايفي بأسمك موشومة
و صوتي نغم سمسمية
***
مكتوب في بطاقتي الشخصية 
الصبح انا بفطر علي شوفك  
وعشايا حبك يا بهية
والليل بتمشى علي شطوتك 
عاشق لياليكي السحرية 
والقلب معلق في هواكي
علي قد ما كان عشقك ليا 
وكمان مكتوب جوه بطاقتي 

أنا مصري وأمي مصرية 
مولود من جوه رحم أرضك
من طينك كحلت عنيا 
والحبل السُري كان نيلك
مفطوم علي كلمة حرية  
والنبض اللي يدب في قلبي 
خطوات الناس رايحة وجيا
ومساَجدك وكنايَسك شاهد 
علي روح الوحدة الوطنية  
مكتوب في بطاقتي الشخصية*

----------


## محمد العلاوي

> *يا استاذنا اسمح لي اشاركك في هذة التظاهرة الجميلة في حب مصر* 
> 
> 
> 
> *مكتوب في بطاقتي الشخصية* 
> *انا دمي سكر زي النيل* 
> *وملامحي ملامح مصرية* 
> *والنيل مرسوم جوه عروقي* 
> *وعيوني عيون فرعونية* 
> ...


ياعم جابر انت اللي استاذ وستين استاذ. بصراحه كلام جميل يارب يكتر من امثالك لكن للاسف مافيش غيرك كتب وكنت متوقع ان كل واحد في المنتدى ها يكتب لمصر حتى لو مكانش بيكتب شعر المهم انا سعيد جدا بمشاركتك وانا منتظر باقي المشاركات ومنتظر ان المسؤلين عن قاعة الشعر العامي تهتم بالموضوع اكتر من كده ياجماااااااعه دي مصر......

----------


## محمد العلاوي

كنت فاكر اني لما اقول نكتب غنوه في حب مصر الناس كلها هاتقف في الطابورطبعا طابور حب مصر(مش طابور الجمعيه) لكن للاسف مافيش غير مشاركه واحده للان ياجماااااااااااعه دي مصر.....سلااااااااااااام

----------


## بنت مصر

أنا مش بعرف أكتب شعر
لكن دخلت لابدي كل اعجابي بهذه الفكرة الرائعة
وتقديري واحترامي لكاتبها الذي منحنا هذه
المساحة الرائعة لنقرأ ونستمتع بما يكتبه كل 
عشاق  مصر مصريين كانوا أو اشقاء من وطننا العربي


بسنت

----------


## a_leader

فكرة جميلة و شدوا حيلكم يا مبدعين عايزين نشوف احلى كلام
شكرا على الموضوع الرا ئع ,,

----------


## عصفور الشعر

فكره جميله جدا أخى الكريم محمد العلاوى ... أنا مغترب عن مصر .. وكنت كتبت أثناء غربتى  أغنيه عن بلدى بورسعيد  .. فهل ممكن اشارك بيها .. بما أن بورسعيد أيضا جزء لا يتجزأ من الوطن الاكبر مصر 

فى إنتظار رايك

مع وافر تحيتى وتقديرى 

خوك

توت

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*رجاء لكتاب الأغانى أن لا تكون الأغانى..*
* المقدمة منهم فى حب أى شخص كان...*
*كل كلامكم الحلو فى حب مصر فقط...*
*حب حد تانى لا و ألف لا...*
*حب أمنا المحروسة من كل شر...*
*و يا رب يا قادر قويها و قوينا على..*
*كل من يعاديها و يعادينا و يعاديك...*
*أنتى يا مصر علشانك عايشين...*
*و أنتى  يا مصر بيكى عايشين...*

----------


## محمد العلاوي

> أنا مش بعرف أكتب شعر
> لكن دخلت لابدي كل اعجابي بهذه الفكرة الرائعة
> وتقديري واحترامي لكاتبها الذي منحنا هذه
> المساحة الرائعة لنقرأ ونستمتع بما يكتبه كل 
> عشاق مصر مصريين كانوا أو اشقاء من وطننا العربي
> 
> 
> بسنت


الاخت العزيزه بنت مصر اشكرك جدا على مرورك واهتمامك وياريت يكون فيه قواعد وشروط للفكره بما ان ادارة المنتدى تبنت الفكره وان  يكون فيه تنسيق للموضوع وشكرا جزيلا لحضرتك سلااااااااااام

----------


## محمد العلاوي

اخي العزيزدكتور مهندس /جمال الشربيني اشكر لحضرتك مرورك وكلماتك الجميله كما اشكر الاخ توووووت والاخjust_killer على مرورهم ايضا وعايزين نشوف القصائد والاغاني ويارب دايما كلنا نتجمع على حب مصر........وسلااااااام

----------


## كلمات من قلب

اخى العزيز محمد اشكرك على الفكره الجميله
اد ايه تمنيت دلوقتى انى اكون شاعره علشان اقدر اشارك معاك ولكن اللى اقدر اقوله ان مصر هى الحب اللى متقدرش الكلمات توصفه فتترك هذه المهمه لدموع العين فلا نعرف هل هى دموع فرح ام شجن ..ولكن من المؤكد انها دموع حب بيسكن جوا كل مصرى من الالاف السنيين ،حتى لو انكره فلو بص فى المرايه حيلاقى مصر فى ملامحه ،فى صوته ،فى القشعريره اللى بتحصله لما يسمع غنوه عن مصر 
اشكرك اخى على انك اتحت لى الفرصه انى اعبر عن حبيبتى الغاليه ..مصر
واتمنى لك ولكل المصريين الخير 
كلمات من قلب

----------


## مقهور الضمير

اشكر اخي العزيز  على هذا الاقتراح  الطيب والذي يدل على اصالة معدنك
نا لااكتب الشعر ولكن سوفه اكتب خاطرة متواضعة اتمنى ان تحوز على رضاكم

مصر اسم قل حروفه وكبر معناه ما اجملك من بلد  طبيعة ارضك واصالة شعبك احبك واعشق ترابك
فانه غريب عند دروبك ولكن حبك جعلنى قريب من قلبك  اعشقك بل اتعلق فيك إلى ماله نهاية
اشعاع شمسك على نسمات عليلك مياهك الدافئة التى تشعرنى بروحك المرحة عراقتك اصالتك 
لمن !!!! هل انتى حقآ مهد الحضارات واي حضارات نعم حضارت قد علمتنا الصبر  في زمننأ المر 
اهراماتك هى دليل قوة شعبك  شعب اصيل يحب البساطة شعب احب الناس قبل ان يحبوه 
حماك يا ديار الحضارات من كل سوء

ارجو ان تنال اعجباكم واعذرونى على عدم التنظيم  لانى متعزل عن كتب الخواطر منذه ثلاث سنوات

----------


## hamada1980

السلام عليكم :
أود المشاركة بهذه الأبيات 
ما رأيكم ؟

*[frame="4 80"]مصراوى غاوى أحبك من غير ما أقول
لو ألف كلمة فى حبك معناها إيه ؟
دى غناوى يا ما فى حبك و كلام يطول
لكن قلبى أنا و  إحساسى فيه
إحساس غريب ما يتوصفش
مهما أقول أنا ما أعرفش
حبك جمال 
حبك ألم
حبك نغم ما يتعزفش
حبك خيال
حبك رسم
جوايا حالة ما تتوصفش
يبقى ما فيش داعى أقول إنى بحبك
............
رحال أنا فى الزمن و عروستى إنتى 
لكن عزيزة عليا
بأجرى وراكى و بأقول  حبيبتى و أميرتى
تعالى بقه  ليا
حطى كفك ويا  كفى يزفنا الزمن فوق القمر
إمتى ليا بس تصفى و كفاية توهة فى سكة سفر
فى بعدى عنك آلامى عايشة
و إنتى  حايشة 
ضحكة عيونك عن عنيا
..........
بيقولوا ياما فى حبك بتصدقيهم
و كلامهم مجرد غنا
عايزانى أقول بحبك و أبقى زييهم
لأه ..  إلا أنا
هأفضل أحبك بجد
و أفضل أعيشلك بجد
فى قربك أو حتى عالبعد
هأغنى  فى سكاتى .. و أحلم علشانك
و أغزل آهاتى ..  ضحكة فى زمانك
بإيدى هأفصل توب الفرح الأبيض
و ألبسهولك لو حتى موش ليا
كفاية أشوفك عروسة للقمر تصعد
و تلالى فى عيون كل الدنيا ديا 
............... 
   3ابريل 2006 - القاهرة
[/frame]*

----------


## عايده العشرى

الشاعر النبيل محمد علاوى
احييك على فكرتك الجميله التى طالما راودتنى ولم استطع ان ابلورها كما فعلت انت
احب ان اضع مساهمتى المتواضعه والتى اثق انك ستستقبل اجمل منها من الاخوه المبدعين فى المنتدى 

غنوه فى حب مصر

باحبها وقلبها عارف
واقولها وانشرها صحايف
ومنين ما اروح والله انا شايف
جوه العيون احلى صبيه

فى حبها انا عشت ياناس
عمرين محبه وفا واخلاص
فى حضنها اجمل احساس
وف خوفها م الغربه عليا

يا أمى عمرك ماتخافى
دينك ده شايله على كتافى
برقبتى والله ومش كافى
لو تندهى مره عليا

ده انا اللى شربان من نيلك
وانا اللى غرقان ف خيرك
ومهما طارت زغاليلك
لابد ترجع للغيه

فطمانى ياامه على حنانك
وكبرت من دفا احضانك
ووعيت بفكرك وامانك
وشقاوتى حب وملاغيه

مليت كيانى بأثيرك
ومشاعرى كلها تأثيرك
وعمرى ما هاحس بغيرك
ولايمتلك قلبى عليا

مصريه ايوه انا مصريه
وافخر بجمايلها عليا
واسرح ف يوم ما اردلها 
واحنى كفى من طينها
واشم ريحه ضفايرها
تهوّن الغربه عليا

عايده العشرى

----------


## طارق المملوك

فكرة رائعة فكرتنى بحاجة كتبتها من فترة ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم

يا مصر احبابك 
يا مصر ..
احنا الرجال واقفين على بابك..
طالبين ايديكى .
و كتروا خطابك..
وانا منهم .
عاشق ف عشاقك..
طالب القرب منك .
و جايلك شابك .
ولو عمرك يفوق عمرى .
يا مصر السن لم عابك .
دى سمانا لو يوم ضوّت .
يا مصر لمعابك .
ولو مالت للعدا الدنيا .
الكون يا مصر .. من هابك .
يا فرحتى لو تقبلينى يا مصر ..
محب وسط احبابك .

طارق المملوك

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

كلنا بنحب مصر
جواها أو براها
عشان كده جينا نشارك هذه الاحتفالية الجميلة في حب مصر
و شكرا لك أخي محمد علاوي على هذه الفكرو النبيلة و ردك الله سالما للغالية مصر

و للغالية مصر أقول :

الله عليكِ يا مصر

و الكل بيحبك

و الكل يا أمنا

شايلاه هنا ف. قلبك

و الكل مهما بعد أو حتى يتغرب

لازم يجيلو اليوم 

يقعد هنا جنبك 

***

في ظل شجرة توت

أو حضن جميزه

كان المزاج مبسوط

من طنطا للجيزه

نقعد كدا شله

نحكي نوادرنا

و تسيل دموع العين 

م. الفرحه و اللمه

نفتح قلوبنا لمين

غير ليكي يا طاهره

تاخدينا بالأحضان

و ننام كدا ف. حضنك


***

يا مصر عمرك يوم

ما كنتي يوم قاسية

اصلك رضعتي النيل

و على الضفاف راسيه

نخله و هرم و بيوت

يتحدوا نصل الموت

أما العدو الغدار

ينهار أمام شعبك


***

يا غاليه يا طاهره

عايشين بأنفاسك

عايشين هناك بره

حاسّين بإحساسك

و نقول بعلو الصوت

و الفخر مصريين

كاسبين جمال الروح

و الخفه من طبعك

و اللي شرب م. النيل

لازم هيرجعلك 


و أحيي كل الشعراء الذين ساهموا بكلماتهم الجميلة في حب مصر هنا

و مودتي للجميع

د. جمال

----------


## على درويش

العزيز محمد العلاوى
نشكرك على هذه المشاعر الوطنية المخلصة 
وأشكر من قام بتثبيت المشاركة
وسوف اعود بقصيدة باذن الله
تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى على فكرتك الجميلة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

[frame="2 60"]*ده ف بحرك الصافى
صوت نادى مجدافى
يا تشق قلب الموج
يا تلم أصدافى

بأشتاق أكون بحار
أرحل مع الأسرار
ولآخر المشوار
حملك على كتافى

مهما تاخدنى الريح
هأرجع بقلب صريح
وأنده على التفاريح
إبتسمى لا تخافى

إبنى فى قلبك قصر
حبك يفوق الحصر
ينده يقول يا مصر
حضن الوطن دافى*[/frame]

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ / محمد العلاوى
لو كتبت عن مصر فأنى أكتب عن أمى . قد لا يشعر المصرى بحنينه لمصر وهو داخلها ولكنه يهب مدافعاً عنها مضحياً بحياته من أجل ذرة رمل من رمال صحاريها التى يطأها بقدمه دون أن يشعر حيالها بالحنين . وصدقنى يا أخى الكريم لو كنت فى ميدان القتال تقاتل أعداء مصر فستسموا فوق كل شىء وتقدم حياتك رخيصة من أجل مصر . من يعيش خارج مصر يحس بلوعة الفراق عن حبيبته ويتمنى أن يقبل أرضها فوق أن يطأها . 
ياليتنى كنت أجيد تنظيم ما أشعر به وأخرجه شعراً حتى ولو كان حلمنتشياً فأن القول فى حب مصر يصدر من القلب ويشعرنا بالفخار .
أكتب أقول أيه أقول مصر أمنا وفخرنا وعزنا ومجدنا . افتكرت كام بيت من شعر عامى كتبه هاوا عن مصر فقال:
ماكنتشى تحب الميه الساقعة 
ما كنتشى تحب اللون الباهت
كانت لما بتعشق .. تعشق موت
وما بتكره ... تكره موت
لما بتفرح تبقى صبابة 
وما بتكره تبقى ربابه
أحييك أخى المدله فى حب حبيبتك مصر غنى ليها معايا ست الحبايب يا حبية يا أغلى من روحى ودمى

----------


## amr emam

استاذى الفاضل  محمد العلاوى 

اشكرك من صميم قلبى  على هذه المبادره الجميله 

واللتى تعكس روح الانتماء للوطن الحبيب 

لى عوده قريبا ان شاء الله بخاطره فى حب مصر 

ولنكن جميعا اليوم فى مظاهره جماعيه فى حب مصر 

عمرو امام

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *حبك جمال* 
> *...............* 
> *3ابريل 2006 - القاهرة*


 
*ما حنا قولنا بلاش "جمال" و سيرة "جمال" ده حتى أنا بيقولولى غير أسمك من "جمال" الشربينى و كفايه علينا الشربينى!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*         * 
*طلبوا منهم غناوى فى حب مصر*
*مصر سمعت و ردت لسه شويه على غناويكم*
*و بدل غناويكم عاوزه شوارعى نضيفه*
*و نيلى بأديكم تغرفوا منه و تشربوا*
*وبدل غناويكم قولوا حى على الفلاح*
*وبدل غناويكم قولوا حى على العمل*
*وبدل غناويكم سمعونى صوت مكنكم*
*وبدل غناويكم خلى سواقيكم*
*تروى أرضى العطشانه*
*         * 
*وبدل غناويكم خلوا بحورى رايقه و صافيه*
*وبدل غناويكم فجروا محاجرى و مناجمى*
*و خدوا الخير منها*
*وبدل غناويكم قولوا للسلاح راجعين*
*و للشهدا مش ناسيين*
*لسه شويه على غناويكم*
 ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::

----------


## منال درويش

الرائع / محمد علاوي 
تحياتى الصادقة الى طرحك الراقى والرائع في حب مصر ، ولى ملاحظة اننا جميعاً نحبها ولكن احيانا يعجز القلم عن التعبير عن حبنا لاننا نشعر ان الكلمات لا تفى من نحبهم حقهم ، فما بالك بمصر الام الكبيرة والعظيمة ،


ودعنى اشارك ببعض من بساطتى ربما تنال رضا هذه الام الرائعة التى تحتضن الجميع بقلبها الذى يسع العالم حتى المذنبون في حقها منا !

وحبيتك يا نبع الحب جوايا 
يا بسملتى في كل صلاة 
يا زرع أخضر على توبي 
لما يشوفه محبوبي 
يقول الله ..
وحبيتك لما الشمس بتشقشق 
تجمع كل أحلامنا 
تحققها.. 
تفرقها.. 
سنابل قمح مبدورة 
بطول الارض 
والاقيكِ في حضن الصورة 
صاينة الفرض 
وحبيتك.. 
وباعشق فيكِ ضحكة طفل 
بتلالي 
ترن الضحكة في ودانى 
أقول انتِ ..
ترن الضحكة من تانى 
أقول انتِ ..
واكتب فيكِ يا مصر 
عشقى وموالي ..

----------


## محمد العلاوي

*انا بصراحه مش عارف اقول ايه انا غايب عن مصر من 11 سنه وفرحتي بيكم وبكلماتكم  وخواطركم واغانيكم وقصائدكم تساوي فرحة رجوعي لمصر انا لما بكون في المنتدى بحس فعلاً اني في مصر وفي بيتي وبين اخواني واخواتي وعائلتي انا بشكركم جميعا وبشكر من قام بتثبيت المشاركه وبشكر كل من ساهم بمشاركات وعلى راسهم. بنت مصر , كلمات من قلب , مقهور الضمير , hamada1980 ,عايده العشري , م/ طارق المملوك , د/ جمال مرسي ,م/ علي درويش , احمد ناصر, سيد ابراهيم ,عمرو امام ,د.م/جمال الشربيني , منال درويش* 
*انا في انتظار المزيد من المشاركات وارجوا متابعة المسؤلين عن قاعة الشعر العامي معي لتقييم المشاركات وشكراااا للجميع سلاااااااام* 
:y:

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*مصـــــــــــــــــــاروه

مصاروه
الغربه طالت بينا
م الفراق ملينا
غبنا ياما سنين  
شفنا ناس تانيين
بس كنا برضــُه بــَره ـ ـ ـ 
فاكرين ومش ناسيين
إن إحنا مصريين   
وبلدنا جميله حلوه

مصاروه
دايماً قلوبنا تميل
للهرم والنيل
ولكل شئ جميل     
شــُفناه ف بلدنا مره ـ ـ ـ
ونقول ومش ناكرين  
أيوه إحنا مصريين
وبلدنا جميله حلوه

مصاروه 
كل صبح وليل     
ف الفرح والويل
غير مصر مافيش بديل 
ف القلب نشيله جوه ـ ـ ـ
ونجاوب السائلين   
أيوه احنا مصريين
وبلدنا جميله حلوه

مصاروه
رغم مرار الترحال
وليالي في غربه طوال
بنقولها ف كل حال
م القلب بكل قوه ـ ـ ـ
لازم في يوم راجعين
 أصل احنا مصريين
وبلدنا جميله حلوه
مصـــــــــــــــــــاروه

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## sala7

*

 الاخ العزيز/محمد العلاوى

  سلام الله عليك واثمن فكرتك الطيبة  وفى حب الغالية مصر أقول :


تهتـى فيـن يـا حبيبـتـى 

أنــــا ابــنــك الـغـريــب 

شابت الايـام فـى عينـى 

بـس حبـك نــار لهـيـب 

كــل حيـرتـى صدقـيـنـى 

لـغـز اسـمــك الحـبـيـب 

رغم حزنه حـر صابـر 

واعــى فـايــق مستجيب 

كثـروا طماعـه و جشعهـم 

عـكـر الـلـبـن الحـلـيـب 

كـــل اشـكــال التـنـاحـر 

مكـر ثعلـب غــدر ديــب 

اه يــا ضيـعـة الضمـيـر 

ظلم داير شـىء عجيـب 

بكره راجعلك ياسين

يـطـرد الـفـقـر الكـئـيـب‏ 

يقتـل الاحــزان بفـرحـة 

عــودة الـحـق السلـيـب 

ورث انـسـانـا الجـمـيـل 

فوح عبيـر مسـك طيـب 

مبـدعـيـنـك اهـرمــاتــك 

اهـل مصحـف أوصلـيـب 

قــصــة الأيــــام لــطــه 

سـحـر ثـلاثـيـة نـجـيـب 

شدو ثومة ...شعر شوقى 

صوت وهاب والعندليب 

فــن طـاهـر عـلـم بـــاز 

ابـو يعـقـوب الطبـيـب 

حلمـى شمسـه لا تغيـب 

فجـره لاح بــان قـريـب 


*

----------


## hamada1980

مشاركة أخرى أقدمها لكم

*[frame="7 80"]صعبان عليا أشوف حبيبتى مظلومة
و أنا كده ..  همدان   بِلا قومة
يا حيلى  يالا اتشد
يا لسانى قول الرد
حبيبتى مالهاش حد
إلا حبيب باهت

مالى كده مشلول
قوم يالا هز الطول
قوم فز موش معقول
تقف كده ساكت

مظلومة طول عمرك
مظلومة بحبيبك
فالت زمام أمرك
تبكى و بيسيبك
واقف كده ساكن
و الضعف فيه ماكن
بضعفه ده خاين

لأ
كفاية من ضعفى
كفاية من انهزامى

قومى حبيبتى اقفى
هأصرخ هأقول كلامى

هأرجعك من تانى
للعمر الأولانى

حبيبتى ما تيأسيش
الفرصة موش معدومة
........................[/frame]*

----------


## sayedattia

*الأستاذ / محمد العلاوي* 

*         سعدت باقتراحكم الجميل في حب مصر* 

*                                   وهذه محاولة شعرية في حب مصر الغالية*

 
*وجودك ... وجودي*


[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Sayed/My%20Documents/My%20Webs/MISR.jpg[/IMG]


*بـدّور عليكي .. وبندّه عليكي .. ياأم الأمــــان*
*وأنتي في قلبي .. عزيزه عليّا .. يانورالزمان*
*ليلاتي أجيلك .. تشيلي همومي .. ياكل الحنان* 
*ديابه في غيطانك .. بتمحي خَضارك*
*ولما شافوك بتبني جدارك*
*في لحظة خدوك...عشان يسجنوك..وسكوا البيبان*
[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Sayed/My%20Documents/My%20Webs/MISR.jpg[/IMG]
*أغاني كتيره .. تقولك باحبــــــــك يا أم العمار*
*يامصر الحبيبه .. ياكل الحقيقة ونور المنـــــار*
*بحبك ياأمي .. في هزلي وجدي .. وواخد قرار*
*ح أبيد الديابه .. وأفك قيودك .. ح أجيب النهـار*
*وح أبني معاكي حضارة بلادي*
*وروحي فداكي نكيد الأعادي ... نعلّي الجـــــدار*
[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Sayed/My%20Documents/My%20Webs/MISR.jpg[/IMG]
*حبيبتي يامصر... دماكي في عروقي ... وحدك حدودي*
*حبيبتي يامصر... كلامـــــك أوامر ... وجودك وجودي*
*حبيبتي يامصر... دا فرحة عيونك ... ورود في خدودي*
*حبيبتي يامصر... يامنبع فخـــاري ... ورمز لصمــودي*
*حبيبتي يامصر... تنادي نلبي*
*بأرواحنا نفدي .. ونرفع راياتك ... خلودك خلـــودي*
[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Sayed/My%20Documents/My%20Webs/MISR.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## محمد العلاوي

*الاخ صلاح /اشكرك على مشاركتك الجميله وربنا يبارك فيك وكذلك الاخ/sayedattia اشكر سعادتك على مشاركتك المتميزه وانا سعيد بيكم جدا وشكرا على مروركم ومشاركتكم* 
 :y:

----------


## محمد العلاوي

اشكر الاستاذ عصام على مشاركته القيمه  وفعلا مشاركه رائعه ولك جزيل الشكر سلاااااااااام 
 :f2:

----------


## محمد العلاوي

يارب المشاركات تكتر همتكم معانا

----------


## محمد العلاوي

*غــنوه فـي* *حـــب مـصر* 

*يامـــصر ياحــــته من قـــلبي*
*بعــــادك عـــــني جــــــــــنني*
*بحـــــاول انـــــــــسى واداري* 
*لــــــكن حــــــــــبك بيســـكني* 
*******
*يامـــــــصر يادنيــــتي وناسي* 
*يانبضــــي وكـل احــــــساسي* 
*بحـــــبك ياأغـــلى مافي الكون* 
*وحـــــبك تــــــاج على راسـي* 
*******
*ياســـــاكنه القـــــلب والقـــالب* 
*ياحــــضره فــــي زمــن غايب* 
*عـــشانك اضــــحي بالغـــــالي* 
*بــدون م اشـــــكي ولا اعــاتب* 
*******
*ياغــــــــــــنوه ف لحــن تكويني* 
*يامالـــــكه عــــــــمري وسـنيني* 
*راجــــــــعلك مــهما اتـــــــــغرب* 
*راجـــــــــــع لهـــــرمي ولنيــــلي* 
******

*ارجو ان تنول رضاكم واعلامي عن اي ملاحظات لاني جديد في كتابة الشعر العامي ولكم جزيل الشكر سلااااااام* 
 :f2:

----------


## أيمن جبارة

الأوله آه...........والثانية آه...............والثالثة آه
الأولة مـــــــــياه وخضرة ووجه جميل
والثانية صــــحارى ولكنوزها ألف دليل
والثالثة رمح وجيش يحـــموا بلاد النيل

الأوله بلدي من ثلاث حــروف اسـمـها
والثانية راح الألوف ضحايا في عشقها
والثالثة صبحوا حيارى لو بعدو عنها

الأوله تلامذة بيقولوا مصر في نشيد الصباح
والثانية عامل في مصنعه أو في أرضه فلاح
والثالثة جندي ورا مدفعه يحكى قصة كفاح

الأوله على حبها نتجمع........ مصر

والثانية يجمعنا شط النيل بعد العصر
والثالثة سهرة جميلة في باب النصر

الأوله كلام حلو متفسر له معاني
والثانية لحن جميل أسمعه يهز كياني
والثالثة تصبح غنوه جميلة على لساني

الأوله بلدي ........... والثانية بلدي ............ والثالثة بلدي

----------


## محمد العلاوي

[quote=أيمن جبارة]الأوله آه...........والثانية آه...............والثالثة آه
الأولة مـــــــــياه وخضرة ووجه جميل
والثانية صــــحارى ولكنوزها ألف دليل
والثالثة رمح وجيش يحـــموا بلاد النيل  

*الله عليك ياستاذ ايمن يافنان بصراحه مشاركه رائعه واكثر من رائعه وشكرا على مرورك ومشاركتك سلااااااااااااااااام*

----------


## hamada1980

مشاركة ثالثة لى فى هذا الموضوع الجميل

*[frame="9 80"]مصر الفلاحة الصعيدية
هى العروسة اللى هى
دايما و دايما صبية
لو حتى كل الكون معكر
ضحكتها  ياه صافية و رايقة
علشانها بس و علشانها أقدر
أتعب أنا و أعرق و أشقى
بحماس  الحب اللى فيا
علشان الفلاحة الصعيدية
..........[/frame]*

----------


## hamada1980

و هذه هى المشاركة الرابعة 
*[frame="10 80"]أتكلم عنِك من فين ؟ 
من أول الفراعين
و مجد سنين
و لا من حاضر حزين ؟

و لا تيجى نقول الاتنين

أفكرك بماضى زمان
أيام ما كان
كل الزمان
بالفضل ليكى إنتى  يدين

و أفكرك بحاضرنا الآن
اللى استكان
و صار هوان
و سخرية شابكة فى أنين

و أتكلم عنك من فين ؟

......
أغنى أحمس و ملحمة ضد الهكسوس
القوة كانت شئ محسوس
و يتعمل لها ألف حساب

و أغنى جيشك فى ستة منه عدى قنال
و خط قالوا عليه ده محال
بعزم صبح الخط سراب


دلوقتى فين القوة يا هوه
و العزم ليه من فينا يتوه
ضاع مننا و لا سرقوه
ما تدوروا معايا يا أحباب

......

أغنى علمِك و أغنى أدبِك و أغنى فنِك 
اللى ياما كان مالى زمنِك
 و أفرحِك بكلام عن حسنك

و لا أجنك و أصحى حزنِك
لما أقول دلوقتى عنِك
لا فن منِك و لا علم منِك
و كله غاب
ما تدوروا معايا يا أحباب

..........

هأغنى ليكى لأن  برضه
الشجر بيحب فى أرضه
و يحب أرضه تكون عفية
ما أنا اللى ليكى و إنتى اللى ليا
يا أحلى حاجة فى الدنيا ديا 

........[/frame]*

----------


## قلب مصر

اخى محمد العلاوى 
احييك واحترمك على فكرتك الرائعة والمبدعة
قد اكون لا استطيع ان انظم أبياتا فى حب مصر
لكنها فى دمى وعقلى وكيانى
واعشقها ولكن يعجز لسانى عن التعبير بشكل غنوة فى حب بلدى
شكرا لك ولبنت مصر الوفية اللى اتاحت لينا جميعا معرفة الموضوع من خلال رسائلها الجميلة
وانا متابعة كل الأغانى اللى فى حب مصر معاكم 

نقطة أخيرة : انا اعتقد بعد كل ما كتبت انك تفهم الكثير
فياريت يبقى توقيعك واحد فاهم بدلا من واحد مش فاهم

وشكرا
 :f2:

----------


## badry_1986

اكيد اكيد الفكره جميله
والكل هيكتب مش من اجل جوايز ولكن من اجل حبه لبلده اللى هيخليه يعرف يكتب 
اشكر حضرتك على فكرتك واوضح لحضرتك اننا فدى البلد دى والله مش كلام
وعن الاغنيه فانا ان شاء الله هشترك مع حضرتك واهو تبقى اول حاجه الواحد يعرضها بينكم من مؤلفاته(بلاش تريقه) هههههههههه

----------


## badry_1986

[frame="7 80"]انا ابن البلد دى وعايش فيها
انا ابن البلد دى واتربيت فيها
انا ابن البلد دى وعايش فيها
انا ابن البلد دى اتربيت فيها


انا ابن البلد دى الله يحميها

 :f:   :f:   :f:  

انا بن البلد دى بروحى افديها 
انا ابن البلد دى بدمى ارويها
ولو طلبت عينيا اديها
ومهما اتغرب هرجع ليها


انا ابن البلد دى الله يحميها

 :f:   :f:   :f:  

من نيلك شربنا وهو روانا
ومن زرعك اكلنا  زاد قوانا
وحبك اتولد وعاش جوانا
عَلمك هشيله فى عينى امانه 

 :f:   :f:   :f:  

يا مصر شعبك عايش ليكِ
لو طلبتى المحال اتحقق بيكِ
ولادك اهم بين ايديكِ
يا مصر عيشيى الله يحميكِ

يا مصر عيشى الله يحميكِ
 :f:   :f:   :f: [/frame]

----------


## محمد العلاوي

> اخى محمد العلاوى 
> احييك واحترمك على فكرتك الرائعة والمبدعة
> قد اكون لا استطيع ان انظم أبياتا فى حب مصر
> لكنها فى دمى وعقلى وكيانى
> واعشقها ولكن يعجز لسانى عن التعبير بشكل غنوة فى حب بلدى
> شكرا لك ولبنت مصر الوفية اللى اتاحت لينا جميعا معرفة الموضوع من خلال رسائلها الجميلة
> وانا متابعة كل الأغانى اللى فى حب مصر معاكم 
> 
> نقطة أخيرة : انا اعتقد بعد كل ما كتبت انك تفهم الكثير
> ...


*الاخت المحترمه /ام يوسف قلب مصر النابض* 
*احييكي من كل قلبي واشكرك على مرورك وعلى كلامك الجميل واشكر صاحبة الاسم الجميل وفعلا اسم على مسمى بنت مصر الطيبه على مساعدتها لي في اول موضوع لي بالمنتدى واشكرك ايضا يام يوسف لان كلماتك في حب مصر احسن واجمل من ديوان كامل في حب مصر لانها كلمات من القلب خرجت بحب وعفويه وشكلت غنوه رائعه في حب مصر.*
*اما موضوع التوقيع فمها الانسان تعلم فهو مازال في حاجه للتعليم ومهما فهم فهو مش فاهم حاجه .* 
*انـا فــــعلا مـــش فــاهم حــاجه ولا عـــايز افــهم واتــعلم* 
*ملايين الناس عايشه غـلابه في بــــلادي مـن الجوع تتألم* 
*لــو فــاهم احــاول اسـاعـدهم مـــش اهــرب مـنهم واتغرب* 
*كــان لازم اشــعر بــعذابهم واحـــــــاول اغـــير واجــــــرب* 
*وعـشان كده وغـلاوة يوسف مش فاهم ف الدنيا دي حاجه*
*ومــن الــيوم ولــيوم الــعوده انا واحـــد مــش فــاهم حاجه* 
*وصلت الفكره ياام يوسف ولا عاوزاهم ينتظروني بالمطار على العموم شكرا مره تانيه عاة المشاركه وسلااااااااااااام* 
 :f2:

----------


## محمد العلاوي

*اخي الحبيب /hamada1980 الاولى شكرا والتانيه شكرا والتالته شكرا والرابعه مشكوووووور وانا في انتظار الخامسه* 
*الاخ الحبيب/ سيف الاسلام (badry_1986 ) اشكرك جزيل الشكر عن مشاركتك ومرورك وفعلا مشاركه جميله تدل على وطنيتك وحب للحبيبه مصر سلااااااام* 
*   *

----------


## hamada1980

أستاذ محمد
شكرا إيه و ليه و على إيه ؟
أنا مستمتع جدا بكتابة هذه المقطوعات
و إيكم القطعة الخامسة

*[frame="1 80"]في عصور الإضمحلال
حب الوطن بيبقى أغاني 
موش أفعال

فى حب مصر غنوا .. لو كنا بنحبها
و بحب مصر احتالوا .. و دمروا شعبها
و احنا ولاد أرضها
قاعدين و بختنا مال
فى عصور الإضمحلال
......[/frame]*

----------


## محمد العلاوي

*انا بشكرك ياستاذ حماده لاننا مستمتعين با ستمتاعك وانا فعلا سعيد بيك جدا وربنا يبارك فيك* 
* *

----------


## محمد العلاوي

*ياجماعه المنافسه اشتدت والعمليه ولعت نااار اللي كتب حاجه يشارك بها بسرعه قبل المطافي ما تيجيانا حذرتكم وماليش دعوه شكرا على اهتمامكم ويارب يخليكم لمصر يااولاد مصر الابرار                        * 
* *

----------


## احمد الشربينى

> الاخوه والاخوات الاعزاء/
>  مش عارف يمكن عشان انا عايش بعيد عن مصر حاسس اني بحبها اكتر من اي حد في الدنيا لكن انا مقتنع ان فيه ناس بتحبها اكتر مني وعشان كلنا نعبر عن حبنا لمصر ايه رأيكم نكتب كلنا قصيده او غنوه في حب مصر وتكون بالعاميه طبعا اللي موافق على اقتراحي يبدأ بالكتابه فورا وممكن نختار احسن قصيده لكن مش عارف بصراحه الجايزه هاتكون ايه لكن انا عن نفسي متبرع بجائزه شخصيه والفايز يعطيني عنوانه لارسالها له الا اذا ادارة المنتدى حبت تشاركنا وتقدم جائزه للفائز ولو ان الفايزه الوحيده هاتكون مصر اللي هاتفرح بكلام ولادها....
>  ياريت الناس كلها تقول رايها ونكون لجنه للتحكيم تختار الفائزين ... تحياتي للجميع وشكرا على وقتكم ومنتظر ردودكم سلااامي للجميع داخل وخارج مصر


لمصرى الحبيب
محمد العلاوى
على الرغم من ان مسالة المسابقات دى كبرنا عليها ,,فى السن طبعا
واعتزلناها من زمان,الا اننى امام سمو الدعوه ونيل غايتها
يسعدد تى, بل يشرفنى ان اشارك فى هذه التظاهرة الجميله فى حب الغاليه
ام الدنيا؟ وساشارك بنصين,واتمنى ان اكون وفقت فى التعبير  عن مكانتها فى القلب والنفس
احيى فيك اخى العزيز تلك الاصاله وروح الانتماء والوفاء
كل التقدير
احمد الشربينى

----------


## LORDKAZA

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="outset,10," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
باحبك وحبك ملهوش حدود
يا غاليه عليا وضي عنيا
باحبك وفي لون ترابك باموت
يا اغلى حبيبه واحلىحبيبه
 حبك ده اجمل شئ في الوجود
ولوغبت عنك او تهت منك
اكيد راجعلك بنفس الوعود
اني افتديكي واضحي بروحي ليكي
علشان تعلى رايتك  ممكن أموت
ولو ايه جرالك وعدو دق بابك
تلاقيني دايما وسط الجنود
احارب عشانك واحمي مكانك
با اعظم أمة جت للوجود[/poem]

----------


## احمد الشربينى

وحبيــــتك

وحبيتك..
وغير حبك ماعندى بديل
وحبيتك وانا ‏‎–‎‏ حتى ‏‎–‎
فى حضن الليل..‏
فى ضحكة طفل حيرانه ‏
فى لهفة أم سهرانه ‏
بتتمنى,وتستنى..‏
يعود الفجر من تانى..‏
مع المواويل.‏
ياموالى ياغنوة ناى..‏
لكل الناس باغنيها,‏
ياكلمة حق تتردد ,‏
فتتجدد معانيها,‏
وحبيتك..‏
ياساقيه عشق تروينى,‏
ياصوت بالحب يشجينى ,‏
ولا غيرك ,‏
وغير حضنك..‏
يدفينى!‏
فى ليل البرد حبيتك
فى عز الشرد حبيتك
ونادينى ,تلاقينى..‏
فى وقت الشده لبيتك,‏
وحبيتك..‏
وترجع تانى ايامك,‏
تحقق صعب احلامك..‏
يهون الصعب ياغاليه,‏
تهمى وتصلبى عودك,‏
وتفضل كلمتك.. عاليه,‏
واحس بنفسى فى وجودك,‏
وحبيتك..‏
يازرع اخضر
بيتمخطر بازهاره
يانيل اسمر..
كما السكر فى مقداره
ومادنه عاليه بتكبر
تنادى قلوب بتستغفر
قلوب طاهره,,‏
تصير اطهر,‏
وحبيتك
يالقمة عيش وفيها الملح,‏
ياضله ف غيط..‏
يفيض بالقمح
واشوفك فرح ‏
فى وقت الجرح
يدوب الليل مع نهارك,‏
وتعلى ويعلا مقدارك
ولو ليلى يطول بى,‏
لابد اوصل لباب دارك
وحبيتك..‏
ياطلة شمس بتصبح
وبتصحصح..‏
جيران بيتك
يابستانى ياورد وفل
علينا يطل,‏
ولما يهل,,‏
اشوف طفلك بيتنطط,‏
ويتشعبط..‏
على حجرك,‏
ويغطس فى امان صدرك
ومن ريحتك..‏
بيتنفس..‏
نفس جامد ,‏
يقوم فارد د راعاته,‏
وينده ندهة لاخواته,‏
ودمك يجرى فى عروقه,,‏
كما صبحك,‏
وهو يطل بشروقه,‏
يطاطى لاجل يرضيكى,‏
وبعنيكى تشاوريله..‏
عشان يرفع ..‏
جبينه..لفوق,‏
ولايطاطى,‏
ولا يطاطى,‏
ولا يطاطى,‏
وحبيتك
.‏
احمد الشربينى

----------


## احمد الشربينى

حبال الصبر 

تغيب الضحكه وتلمح,
وهمك فى الحشا يدبح..
يشوفنى الحزن فى عيونك.
اسافر فى مدى كونك,
قدر مكتوب
وصبرى حبال..اخاف لاتدوب
يضيع منى الامان والحب
ومرسال الامل طول..
لا بتغير ولا اتحول
وتقسى ليه ياايامى ..
على المحبوب؟
على عهدك انا باقى ,
وشايل حمل اشواقى
ليوم ترجع غناويكى,
وترجع..
ضحكتك تانى,
تبدد طعم احزانى,
بحرف يوضح الكلمه ..
يضيفها لسطر عنوانى,
وجمله تفسر المعنى ..
لااقول ازاى ولا اشمعنى؟؟
وعبره تبان من الفكره,
تبددلى سراب بكره
وابص ف وشك القانى..
بكل وضوح 
لا قلقانى هموم وجروح!
مااخافشى..لوتضمينى,
لو اغضب..برضه هدينى,
لو انعس..قومى صحينى,
اشاورك...
وانتى شاورينى
دانا رسمك..
على اسمك,
ياصوره عشقها فنانك,
انا عودك,
وانغامك,
وانا ليلك وايامك,
وقبل السهم مايصيبك,
اقدم عمرى قدامك
لبشرة خير..
يادوب طالله.,
مع حفنه من الغله,
وبعضش ميه م القله,
ونسمه من صباح نادى,
وكلمة حق مكتوبه..
تغير صوره مقلوبه..
تبان الطوبه ع الطوبه
وعن حبك ماعمرى اتوب.
احبك بكره وامبارح,
فى غنوة طيرك الشادى
واحبك نسر لوجارح,
واحبك زهره فى الوادى
واحبك طفل بيخطى,
وحكمه وعلم لولادى,
واحبك صوره وقصيده..
ياحته منى يابلادى,
ياحته منى يابلادى

احمد الشربينى

----------


## hamada1980

> وحبيــــتك
> 
> وحبيتك..
>  فى ضحكة طفل حيرانه ‏
> فى لهفة أم سهرانه ‏
> بتتمنى,وتستنى..‏
> يعود الفجر من تانى..‏
> مع المواويل.‏
>  >>>>
> ...


لم أقرأ بعد كل المشاركات فى الموضوع و لكن أرشح هذه لنضعها فى قائمة الأفضل
مع تحيتى

----------


## صفحات العمر

بعشق ترابها و ارضها 
وبحب ناسها الطيبين
والقانى عيل لسه نونو ف حصنها
والقانى فارس
لو يطل المعتدين
وبادوب ادوب..
فى جمالها ويّا سحرها
لما اصلى الصبح ..
فى سيدنا الحسين
وابكى عليها ..
وارمى نفسى ف حضنها
لو يوم جافتنى ..
او سابتنى ما بين وبين
واشتاق اليها..
لو بعدت عنها
إن شالله حتى..
لو بعادى ثانيتين
وافرد دراعى ..
لجل اسند ضهرها
القاها بسمه..
منوره ع الضفتين
والقانى زى النيل..
بيجرى ف دمها
والقاها اعظم ام ..
على مر السنين

----------


## محمد العلاوي

*تحيه من القلب للفنان المبدع الاستاذ احمد الشربيني والناقد الفنان الدكتور hamada1980 و ايضا الفنان الشاعر* 
*LORDKAZA  والفنان الشاعر الجميل صفحات العمر ويابخت مصر بيكم ....الى الامام ياولاد مصر الحبيبه* 
 ::h::   ::h::   :good:   ::h::   ::h::

----------


## د.ابودنيا

::  
[frame="2 80"]مبروك عليا ابقى وسطيكم
مبروك عليا فرحتى بيكم 
وسط الزهوراسعد برئياكم
وسط الحروف اسعد بلئياكم
وسط اليالى تسعدنى لياليكم
خلى الكلام يحلو وياكم
ماحلا الكلام الحلو فى غناكم
قلبى الصغير طار فى بستانكم
قلبى الصغير فرحان يكون بينكم
شاعر جميل دعانى وسطيكم
قالى الجمال والمرسى عنديكم
رسيت مراكبى على شط واديكم
الله يسعد جمال ويسعد جمال بيكم
د. فوزى ابودنيا[/frame]

----------


## د.ابودنيا

لئيتـــنى بكتب على زند الزمن
غريب فى وسط خلاني
والوحدة وانا ف غربتي
ساعات بتحلالى
وساعات كتير تلائيها تعباني
ف قلبي نقطة بريئة
 تملى وجعاني
وصبية بعشق دللها
 وهيا فيتأنى
تعشق إلى يلعنها
ويفتها تروح له تانى
ولما قلبي وجعني
بكيت على حالي
تملى فى حبك يامصر 
بلائينى وحداني
حبك فى قلبي ياغالية
 حب رباني
وعجبي
د. فوزى أبودنيا

----------


## محمد العلاوي

> لئيتـــنى بكتب على زند الزمن
> غريب فى وسط خلاني
> والوحدة وانا ف غربتي
> ساعات بتحلالى
> وساعات كتير تلائيها تعباني
> ف قلبي نقطة بريئة
> تملى وجعاني
> وعجبي
> د. فوزى أبودنيا


الاخ المصري جدا دكتور/ فوزي ابو دينا اشكر حضرتك جدا على مشاركتك وارجو ان تكون لك مشاركات اخرى وشكرا ايضا على تلبية الدعوه بهذه السرعه ....وسلاااااااام 
 ::h::   :hey:   ::h::

----------


## جابر المصرى

*الأستاذ والأخ الفاضل / محمد علاوي 

ان احباء مصر اكثر مما تتخيل وانا استشفيت من حديثك بانك مغترب منذ عشر سنوات تقريبا ..فما بالك بمن غادرها قبل خمسة وعشرون عاما متواصلة ... وبسبب هذا الموضوع الجميل الذي شحن همتي للعودة كتب للغالية هذة الرسالة* 


*جيلك وانا مشتاق 
زاحف علي جبيني 
جيلك وليلي طويل 
عطشان ارويني 
***
جيلك وانا فاكرك 
خدك كما المرمر 
صدرك حنون دافي 
رمشي في بعادك داب 
والقلب اتمرمر
***
عشقك بقى ديني
مخلوق في تكويني
ابني حواليكي سياج 
من رمشي من عيني
***
صابر علي الفرقة 
ببكي من الحرقة 
وادعي يارب تهون 
جفت دموع عيني 
***
جيلك وراح ابني 
حتى ولو قبري 
وأن مت في ديارك 
حطيلي بشفيفك 
بوسة علي جبيني 
خلي غسولي مسكك
وكفني من وردك 
وعطري قبري 
بمسحة من كفك 
***
يا أمي وأم الكون 
أبنك صبح مجنون 
مصري ومن صغري 
عشقك بكل جنون 
***
نارك بمية جنة 
طينك لون الحنة 
جيلك داخل حضنك 
ده كل اللي بتمنى
***
في عيدي طفو شمعي 
وسيلو  دمعي 
انهار علي خدودي 
يروي ضياع عمري
*** 
يا فرحتي عودي
واحس بوجودي 
واتمشي علي نيلك 
مارد انا المصري 
***
مارد انا المصري 
مارد انا المصري  
مارد انا المصري  
مارد انا المصري  
مارد انا المصري *

----------


## طارق بن زياد

الاخ الفاضل كاتب الموضوع
الموهبة مش موجودة دايم
لكن ممكن نحاول

جوه قلبي و عقلي و كمان جوه دمي
ما كنتش احب ابعد سامحيني يا أمي
تعبت بعيد عنك  و مين يشيل همي؟

----------


## محمد العلاوي

*شكرا لكم جميعا احباء مصر على كلماتكم الرقيقه والمعبره في حب مصر وخاصه الاستاذ/جابر المصري والاخ الكريم/ طارق بن زياد وسلاااااااام للجميع* 
*   *

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
 بصراحه الكلام اللى مكتوب كله جميل 
لانه فى حب الغاليه مصرعلى قلوب الجميع 
اشكرك استاذى الفاضل على الموضوع 
ولو اننى ليست عندى ملكه الكتابه ولكن سوف اقراء 
كل ما كتب

----------


## LORDKAZA

يا بلدي يا حته من قلبي
عشانك كل صعب يهون
فداكي مالي وولدي
بأحبك وبهواكي مجنون
*************
ترابك قيمته اه عندي
أغلى من كنوز الكون
ونيلك ميته دمي
لجمايلك كلها ممنون
***********
بقولها يا غالية يا بلادي
جميلة في كل شكل ولون 
وليلك نجمه بتلالي
وقمرك بيكي بات مفتون
**********
مصري مسلم ومسيحي
ولادك والمحبة تدوم
ما هما طرح أراضيكي
واخوات لحد هذا اليوم

----------


## محمد العلاوي

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> بصراحه الكلام اللى مكتوب كله جميل 
> لانه فى حب الغاليه مصرعلى قلوب الجميع 
> اشكرك استاذى الفاضل على الموضوع 
> ولو اننى ليست عندى ملكه الكتابه ولكن سوف اقراء 
> كل ما كتب


*الاخت العزيزه/totatoty اشكر حضرتك يابنت بلدي على مرورك ومشاركتك وعلى فكره حبك لمصر يساوي قصائد واشعار العالم كله * سلميلي على المنصوره بلدي التي لم اراها منذ عشر سنوات بداعي الغربه اشكرك سلااااااااااااااام* 
* *

----------


## محمد العلاوي

> مصري مسلم ومسيحي
> ولادك والمحبة تدوم
> ما هما طرح أراضيكي
> واخوات لحد هذا اليوم[/align]


*اخي الحبيب /LORDKAZA تحيه نابعه لك من كل قلبي واشكرك على مرورك ومشاركتك الثانيه في هذا الموضوع* 
*وارجو من حضرتك مشاركات اكثر وقد اعجبتني هذه الابيات لما فيها من معنى جميل ووحده وطنيه رائعه سلاااااااااااام* 
*   *

----------


## amalfoad

انا مش مصريه لكنى بعشق مصر ونفسي اعرف اكتب لكنت كتبتلها احلى كلام لانها تستحق كل كلمه حلوة تتقال عشانها  
   مصر   هيه الاصاله والفن والحب والتاريخ والجدعنه والبطوله والخير

----------


## محمد العلاوي

> انا مش مصريه لكنى بعشق مصر ونفسي اعرف اكتب لكنت كتبتلها احلى كلام لانها تستحق كل كلمه حلوة تتقال عشانها 
> مصر هيه الاصاله والفن والحب والتاريخ والجدعنه والبطوله والخير


*الاخت العزيزه /**amalfoad* *حبك لمصر يجعلك مواطنه من الطراز الاول ولو بايدي كنت اعطيكي جنسيه مصريه لانها مش خساره فيكي وعلى العموم انتي شرفتي المنتدى وشرفتيني بمرورك ومشاركتك في موضوعي وارجو ان ينال اعجابك واهلا بيكي اخت وصديقه عزيزه سلاااااااااام* 
 ::no2::   :y:   ::no3::

----------


## LORDKAZA

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="outset,10," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
فداكي وفدى اراضيكي
بروحي ودمي افديكي
حتى ضنايه باهديكي
ما هو راح يحميكي من بعدي
************
اصلي انا عاشق لياليكي
وباغني واقول حكاويكي
ما الحب منك وليكي
ومحدش هيحبك قدي
************
ياما نيلك روى في قلوبنا
داب فينا واحنا دوبنا
ما هو كان حبك مكتوبنا
يا بلدي بروحي احميكي
*************
طول عمري عايش في خيرك
وبقلك كتر خيرك
مش هاوفي مهما اديتك
حتى لو اديتك دمي [/poem]

----------


## محمد العلاوي

*اخي العزيز والشاعر الجميل / LORDKAZA* 
*دمت لنا ودمت لمصر واشكرك على مشاركاتك الجميله والصادقه والنابعه من انسان وطني يحب بلده ....الغاليه مصر سلاااااام* 
* *

----------


## ابو مصعب

مصر يا مصر 
مرسومة خريطتك جوا وريدي
ملامحنا كلها تقاطيعك
 قبلي وبحري 
اسواني ورشيدي
 هافضل احبك أنا وحفيدي
ما عرفشي في الدنيا حدودك
كل العالم مرسوم في خدودك
مصر يا مصر
بحبك .... قوي قوي يا صبية 
بحبك يا امه وانت حنينة وعفّية
وبحبك وانت طيبة و عطّية 
وكيف ما احبك وانت اصل حبي
ذكر أسمك في الكتاب ربّي
على نيلك ويّا أخوتي متربّي
وريحة حضنك نايمة في عبي 
وحبي ليكي جوا القلب متخبي
وها ييجي يوم قريب يا امه
أفرح في وسط العيلة واللمه
وتضميني قوي في حضنك 
وتقعديني من تاني علي حجرك
وتسقينى تاني من نيلك
و اسهر علي ضيّ قناديلك
وما انام  واقعد اناديلك
و تمسحي دموعي بمنديلك
هارجعلك في يوم يا امه
بس تصفيلي قاوم يا امه
طبعاً مش على المسوي اللى أنا قريته من المشاركين بس لمجرد المشاركة

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*وآدي مصر 
وآدى مصر 
بعد مافارقت عنينا 
ابتسامة وصبح اخضر 
فى الحوارى والمدينة 
والميادين اللى حافرة جوه منى
 حته أوسع م. الميدان 
والمآذن والجوامع 
واللى مابتعرف تميز 
مين بيرفع فى الأذان 
والقرايب الحبايب
لما بيفيض الحنان
وآدى مصر 
ضحك طلبة جوه جامعة 
أو صحاب ساكنين مدينة 
نكتة حلوة 
وانا بكتب احلى غنوة 
فى القمر  أحلى الأغانى 
وآدى مصر 
عقد مرمر
والهوى سكر مكرر
والقلوب رايقة وصافية
 لون سماها
والهوا مخلوط كلام 
والطريق مفروش زحام 
الزحام جوايا صورته 
والكلام ينفع أغانى
آدى مصر 
العواميد اللى واقفة فى الشوارع 
ع. الحديد محفور أسامى 
وقلب حب 
والصحاب متجمعين
 بره القهاوى 
وانا قلبى لسه حاير
ناوى تمشى والا لسه  
صدقونى ماكنت ناوى 
آدى مصر 
بعد ماطال الفراق 
بعد ماقطع ضلوعنا 
حر نار الإشتياق
الترع متفرعه منها القناية 
ع.الغيطان والفلاحين 
وانا بعمل بيت صغير 
من عجينة طين زمان 
والسنابل والكيذان 
مليانين بالخير بشاير 
فرن بيتنا لسه داير 
والبنات عاملين ضفاير
والفلوس غلة ودقيق
وانا قلبى لسه حاير 
ناوى تمشى والاه لسه  
صدقونى ماكنت ناوى 
وآدى مصر 
امى اختى ولاد اخويا 
عمى خالى وروح ابويا
لما بتجيلى فى منام 
طايره فى سرب الحمام
مين يصدق إنه نفسى 
ترجعونى وتخادوا كام؟
وآدى مصر
الكريم شهر الصيام 
جه علينا
بس ريحته مش ريحتنا
أو كلامة مش لغتنا 
لسه فاكر شكله فيكم 
لما كنت فى حضن بيتنا 
ضرب بمب عيال حارتنا
فينها لمة الحبايب ع. الفطار
والشعوب فرحانة بينا 
فى المشارق والمغارب 
عمالين يحكوا فى سيرتنا 
وآدى مصر 
كل عام وانتم بخير 
ياحبايبى الطيبين
مين بيضمن أنه يبقى ؟
أو بيضمن يبقى فين ؟
آدى أرض الله كبيرة 
واسعة فى كل البلاد 
بس قلبى لسه أوسع 
من بلادة 
لسه فاضل حته فاضية 
تكفى كل حنين عبادة 
وآدى مصر 
لما بنشوفها بعنيهم
غنوة حلوة فى الإذاعة 
مسرحية .... تمثيلية 
كل شئ مليان براعة 
ده التاريخ مش عمره ساعة 
صدقونى ياجماعة 
مصر اكبر من كلامى
وإن عشقت ودبت عشق 
تبقى مصر ياناس غرامى 
وآدى مصر 
بعد عام هيه هيه 
ألف عام برضه هيه 
العيال فرحانه عشق
والقلوب بتحب ميه 
البنات فى البلكونات 
والشباب رايحة وجاية 
لسه سور الجامعة عايش
قلب محفور ع. الحجارة
اسم حب فى سور تجارة 
كلها فى الأصل كانت
من سنين  مكتوبة ليا
لسه فاكر المكان
لسه عايش الزمان 
المكان مليان حكاوى 
والزمان مليان غناوى
اللى حبت واللى حب 
والقتيل فى العشق ينسى
أو يموت  مالهوشى ديه 
نفسى أرجع من سنينى بس لابس 
هيه لاسه وجلابيه 
نفسى أرجع بس خايف
حضن بلدى يكون نسينى 
نفسى ابكى من حنينى 
وان نسيتنى  لسه حافظ 
شكل بيتنا فى قلب مصر 
وآدى مصر 
بعد ما المصرى يسيبها 
وينعرف
 مين ماكملشى الرضاعة 
ماارتواش من النيل وسابها
وينعرف
مين ضناها ومين حبيبها
لو فى يوم هنساكى ياامه 
ينفجر دمى فى عروقى
أو فى يوم الشمس قالت 
النهاردة
مش هكرر نور شروقى
نفسى أرجع ساعة واحدة 
لجل مااجدد وضوئى 
شايفة كيف النيل ياغالية 
شايفة كيف الشمس عالية 
حبك أكتر
قومى ياامه 
افتحى باعك لباعى 
شايفة كيف النخل واقف 
لسه منهم نخله مايلة 
لسه فاكرة يوم وداعى 

وآدى مصر
ــــــــــــــــــــ
     أحمد أبوسنة* 
اشكركم على هذه الفكرة الجميلة .. ولكن هل تتقبلون العاطفة فى حب مصر بكامل محتوياتها
هذا  النص جزء من  الرأي يتبقى الجزء الاخر .....
فهل استطيع نشر الجانب الاخر من الرأي
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## محمد العلاوي

> مصر يا مصر 
> مرسومة خريطتك جوا وريدي
> ملامحنا كلها تقاطيعك
> قبلي وبحري 
> اسواني ورشيدي
> هافضل احبك أنا وحفيدي
> 
> 
> 
> طبعاً مش على المسوي اللى أنا قريته من المشاركين بس لمجرد المشاركة


*الاخ الفاضل/ ابو مصعب اسف لتأخري في الرد لابتعادي عن المنتدى فتره طويله بسبب وفاة اخي وشكرا على مرورك ومشاركتك وقد سعدت جدا بمشاركتك والى مزيد من الرقي والابداع*

----------


## محمد العلاوي

> *وآدي مصر* 
> *وآدى مصر* 
> *بعد مافارقت عنينا* 
> *ابتسامة وصبح اخضر* 
> *فى الحوارى والمدينة* 
> *والميادين اللى حافرة جوه منى*
> *حته أوسع م. الميدان* 
> *والمآذن والجوامع* 
> *واللى مابتعرف تميز* 
> ...


*استاذي المحترم والشاعر المتمكن /احمد ابو سنه* 
*اشكر حضرتك على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميله واعتذر من حضرتك لعدم ردي لابتعادي عن المنتدى منذ فتره لو فاة اخي رحمه الله .....*
*والى مزيد من التألق والابداع*

----------


## مصطفى صقر

يامصر يام العيون الصاحية 
ياخطفى قلبى من كل ناحية
القلب منك ورم وصابتة الكافية
واملى فيكى انعدم
ولكنك لسة امى مع انك ماشية حافية

----------


## محمد العلاوي

> يامصر يام العيون الصاحية 
> ياخطفى قلبى من كل ناحية
> القلب منك ورم وصابتة الكافية
> واملى فيكى انعدم
> ولكنك لسة امى مع انك ماشية حافية


*اخي العزيز مصطفى شكرا على مرورك وردك وعايز اقول لحضرتك ان مصر مهما عملت فينا احنا راضين وكمان عندي استعداد يتعمل من جلدي حذاء عشان ماتكون بلدي حافيه وباولادها دايما هاتكون مصر في العالي باذن الله*

----------


## التكعيبة

مهرجان النشر الجماعى الاول

تقيم التكعيبة للتنمية الفنية و الثقافية مهرجان سنوي للنشر الجماعي للقصة و القصة القصيرة و الشعر بالعامية و الفصحى، سيكون موسمه الأول هو عام 2009.

و مفهوم النشر الجماعي هو مجموعة قصصية أو مجموعة شعرية لأكثر من مؤلف بين ضفتي كتاب واحد يجمع تلك الأعمال التي سيتم اختيارها عن طريق لجنة تحكيم في كل مجال على حدا، و يتم تحديد أعضاء اللجنة لكل دورة مهرجان.
و يصدر بتلك الأعمال مطبوع/ كتابين أحدهما للقصة و الآخر للشعر سيتم نشره في عامه الأول بالتعاون مع دار دَون، و يتم توزيعه و بيعه في الأسواق
لمساعدة الكتاب أصحاب العمل الواحد و كذا الكتاب الجدد الذين لم تتكون لديهم مجموعة قصصية أو شعرية بعد، في نشر أعمالهم المميزة بدون مقابل مادى

و ترسل الأعمال مرفق بها اسم الكاتب، عنوانه,رقم تليفونه,ايميله، وظيفته، سنه، سابقة نشره للعمل المقدم من عدمه او فوز العمل فى اى مسابقات ادبية
و ذلك في رسالة إلكترونية معنونه باسم المجال الذي يريد المشاركة في مسابقته مرفق بالرسالة العمل بصيغة وورد، و يفضل أن تكون تلك الأعمال مسجلة باسم أصحابها لكنه ليس شرطا لقبول العمل

ترسل الاعمال على ايميل
nashrgama3y@gmail.com

لمزيد من المعلومات حول المهرجان
http://eltak3eiba.blogspot.com
او 
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gi...id=94334335985

مزيد من المعلومات حول التكعيبة
http://www.facebook.com/groups.php?r...id=29491316206

ملاحظات : 
الاعمال المشاركة بالمهرجان هى فقط التى ترسل عبر الايميل او تسلم باليد 
مسموح بالاشتراك بأكثر من عمل فى اى مجال
اخر موعد لتلقى الاعمال 15-7-2009

          مع تمنياتنا للجميع بفرصة عادلة فى النشر
احمد حسن
0193953620
 رقم محمول داخل جمهورية مصر العربية

----------

